# Smokey black + Gray?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It depends on what the mare carries under her grey. Think of grey like a rug - it covers the base coat colour, but doesn't change the fact that it is there.

Straight up I can tell you that the foal has a 50% chance to be grey.


----------



## NY Nickers (Feb 24, 2011)

I mean like a mare who is steel gray, or dapple gray, not one who has just aged.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ALL grey horses are genetically another colour. They ALL go white eventually. Steel grey, dapple grey, rose grey, grey with pink and purple polka dots, they all turn white and they are all caused by the same thing.


----------



## NY Nickers (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh! I didn't know. Thanks!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

No worries


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Grey. Might start out some funky color (I know next to nothing about color genetics) but the end result would be grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

NY - This website might help you a lot in learning what different combinations would result in: 

Color Calculator

I love experimenting on it. Just a note: If you'r going to use gray, you have to enter a base colour (what they were born as before they went gray).


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Grey. Might start out some funky color (I know next to nothing about color genetics) but the end result would be grey.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not entirely true. It depends if the grey is homozygous or heterozygous. Homozygous and you have 100% chance of the foal turning grey. Heterozygous and you have a 50% chance of the foal turning grey.


----------

